# Phrag Eumelia Arias (kovachii x schlimii)



## littlefrog (Dec 27, 2011)

Since I never posted it here, this is a little cutie I had awarded last month. Eumelia Arias 'Littlefrog Leap' HCC/AOS

It raised substantial debate at the judging table. It isn't big... I'd have to find the paperwork to know for sure, 8cm maybe? To me it is just darn cute. I think it looks like a miniature kovachii. I kind of expected it to get larger as it aged, but it opened to that shape in a couple days and was awarded a little over two weeks later in exactly the same condition. Flower fell off before I could pollinate it, of course.


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 27, 2011)

very nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 27, 2011)

You are so correct it is cute!


----------



## Justin (Dec 27, 2011)

very cool. congrats.


----------



## John M (Dec 27, 2011)

Really nice flower; but, the text over the flower is very distracting. It ruins it for me.


----------



## e-spice (Dec 28, 2011)

Well isn't that cute! Congratulations on the award. I'm with John though, consider moving the text out of the center of the photo and possibly into a corner.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 28, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!
It is cute as can be, just as I thought that cross should be!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 28, 2011)

Delightful bloom! Great cross!


----------



## Gilda (Dec 28, 2011)

Very cute !:clap:


----------



## mormodes (Dec 28, 2011)

John M said:


> Really nice flower; but, the text over the flower is very distracting. It ruins it for me.



Not really, and it sure keeps the eBay photo thieves away. Especially with a kovachii hybrid.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 28, 2011)

littlefrog said:


> It isn't big... 8cm maybe?



Maybe it will be larger next time.


----------



## John M (Dec 28, 2011)

mormodes said:


> Not really, and it sure keeps the eBay photo thieves away. Especially with a kovachii hybrid.



Well actually, it *DOES* ruin it for *ME*. If you like it, fine....that's what you like....it's not what I like. Plus, placing text across a photo does nothing to keep the eBay photo thieves away. Just to see how much effort it would take (because I knew that someone would disagree with me and cite the whole thieving issue), I put a copy of this photo into my photo-editing program and cloned out all traces of the text in 2 minutes and 20 seconds. However, I'm not reposting it to prove my point of course, because I still respect the rights of the photo owner, even if I disagree with the usefullness of his methods. So, any would-be thief could do the same and then use the cleaned up version of the photo. It would be wrong (illegal), for them to do that of course; but, the text does *nothing* to stop anybody from stealing and using the photo. It just ruins it for all the people on the forum who would like to enjoy seeing it without the text in the way.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmm... I would hope somebody spends the time to find a better image than my crappy photography for selling their plants. I mark them to make it more difficult to steal them, but it isn't perfect. I can kick down a dead-bolted door (my own, long story) in less than 10 seconds, although I still lock my doors. A lock is only useful as a deterrent, and a determined thief will bypass any lock. Why pick my image when somebody else hasn't marked theirs? If anybody wants to use my awful photos for a talk or wants an unmarked image for some valid purpose (even for selling!), just ask. 

I think I still have six of these left. Slow developing spikes though. I might be waiting until May. I sold a whole bunch of these in spike at my fall shows, so I hope to see them in bloom at future shows. I'm kind of curious, since I've only seen the one bloom (in person). Not my cross, I just found them at one of the wholesalers I work with. There were three other kovachii crosses (four?), and I sold all the spiked ones of those too. Probably should have kept a few!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2011)

What else you got for sale?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 28, 2011)

Congratulations on the award! :clap:

Yay kovachii crosses!! :clap:

Kind of a mini-kovachii. Do you have a photo of the inside of the pouch? any colour? It would be interesting to see what the result would be if this were crossed with longifolium, Sedenii, Cardinale, pearcei, caudatum, Grande or something like that.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Yay kovachii crosses!!:clap:



You're new here so I will not send my copyright lawyers to your house! You've been warned! oke:


----------



## Kevin (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm actually not new, Eric (had to re-join, so it looks like I'm new). 

I guess I just like living on the edge!:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2011)

I could have T-shirts made, then....Empire! :crazy:


----------



## gonewild (Dec 28, 2011)

John M said:


> Well actually, it *DOES* ruin it for *ME*. If you like it, fine....that's what you like....it's not what I like. Plus, placing text across a photo does nothing to keep the eBay photo thieves away. Just to see how much effort it would take (because I knew that someone would disagree with me and cite the whole thieving issue), I put a copy of this photo into my photo-editing program and cloned out all traces of the text in 2 minutes and 20 seconds. However, I'm not reposting it to prove my point of course, because I still respect the rights of the photo owner, even if I disagree with the usefullness of his methods. So, any would-be thief could do the same and then use the cleaned up version of the photo. It would be wrong (illegal), for them to do that of course; but, the text does *nothing* to stop anybody from stealing and using the photo. It just ruins it for all the people on the forum who would like to enjoy seeing it without the text in the way.



I agree the text does ruin the picture esthetically and it really does not prevent theft. Since the picture is not something being marketed for publication why worry about the possibility of someone else using it? Photos can be easily scanned from magazines or calendars but you don't see publications with the copyright in the center, always discretely to the side.


----------



## John M (Dec 28, 2011)

littlefrog said:


> Hmm... I would hope somebody spends the time to find a better image than my crappy photography for selling their plants. I mark them to make it more difficult to steal them, but it isn't perfect. I can kick down a dead-bolted door (my own, long story) in less than 10 seconds, although I still lock my doors. A lock is only useful as a deterrent, and a determined thief will bypass any lock. Why pick my image when somebody else hasn't marked theirs? If anybody wants to use my awful photos for a talk or wants an unmarked image for some valid purpose (even for selling!), just ask.
> 
> *I don't think that your photography is crappy at all. I think it's a nice photo and I like it a lot. Of course, I like the subject matter a lot too!....And I'm really pleased to have the opportunity to see this photo. 'Gives me something really nice to anticipate. I agree with everything else that you say above. Yes, that's exactly correct about a locked door and you've got a point about the text helping a potential thief to decide to just move on and find a photo that they don't have to photoshop; but, I just think that the actual number of people who would steal and use a photo in an advertisement for their own gain, is quite small, compared to the total number of people who will simply enjoy viewing it. Yet, to simply reduce the modest degree of chance that someone will wrongly use a photo, by defacing it, seems counter-productive to the whole reason for posting it in the first place. And if you're not that impressed with your photography skills, as you've indicated, why care about this issue at all? At least, why care so much that you would rather reduce it's appeal to the intended audience by defacing it, than accept the modest risk that someone, sometime, might use it without first asking permission.
> 
> ...


..


----------



## John M (Dec 28, 2011)

Kevin said:


> I guess I just like living on the edge!:rollhappy:



Hee, hee, hee!:rollhappy: It's fun to poke a stick at a hornet's nest now and then, eh Kevin? oke:


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 28, 2011)

NYEric said:


> What else you got for sale?



These days I mostly sell bromeliads, ferns, and foliage... Just kind of happened that way, it keeps the lights on. But I do have a lot of nice yellow besseae and some more of those Eumelia Arias. A few other kovachii crosses, some bigger stuff like Grande, Don Wimber, Cape Sunset, etc. Most of that is orchid show sales stuff, I haven't made an list of orchids for web sales in a long time. Frog plants are keeping me really busy.

I didn't get a photo of the inside of the pouch, I don't recall it was much different than the outside. I was planning on crossing it to besseae v. flavum, and was just about to do it when the flower fell off right in front of me. Thought it might make an interesting Hanne Popow type. Right now I don't have much in bloom, so my options are limited. I think crossing it to sargentianum or lindleyanum would be a good bet. Think of what they did for besseae...


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2011)

mormodes said:


> Not really, and it sure keeps the eBay photo thieves away. Especially with a kovachii hybrid.


Not much will stop these thieves.



Shiva said:


> Maybe it will be larger next time.


Rob brought this to our society's meeting the night it was awarded. My recollection was that it was quite large for a schlimii cross -- what I would have expected from huge x tiny.

Rob, I have a sib from you from this cross -- it's coming along nicely, and I can hardly wait to see it!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 28, 2011)

John M said:


> Hee, hee, hee!:rollhappy: It's fun to poke a stick at a hornet's nest now and then, eh Kevin? oke:



It can be. Eric's lawyers wouldn't be allowed through the border anyway, so no worrys. oke:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2011)

Kevin said:


> It can be. Eric's lawyers wouldn't be allowed through the border anyway, so no worrys. oke:


We have the PEI chapter near you!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice! Great colour!


----------

